# need some advice for first .45



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just finished an intro handgun class where I was able to shoot different caliber handguns (9mm, .40, .45) and different makes (1911, Glock 17 9mm, Sig P229 9mm, Beretta 92FS 9mm, Glock .40, HK USP 9mm).

I have to say I'm impressed with the lower than expected recoil and kick of the steel 1911 .45 Pretty sweet pistol. I didnt get the exact brand name of the one I shot but it was a newer polymer gun, just a good ole stainless steel 1911. 

I'll probably lean towards a 9mm as my first handgun, just because the ammo is cheaper to practice with but I definetly want to look into a .45 1911 style pistol. I'm a fan of the classic steel design (Browning Hi-Power, 1911 design, etc.) vs the newer polymer, no hammer exposed, clunky brick looking models.

What would be a good ole fashion 1911 .45 handgun that is reasonable priced? I'm going with a CZ-75B for my 9mm handgun because I just don't think the $1000 SIGs and HKs offer anything substantial improvements over other lower priced guns. The euro to dollar exchange rate is what is making those brands made in the EU so expensive, not the actual craftsmanship.

any thoughts? My spending limit would be in the mid to low $700 range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The only thing CLOSE to $700 in the 1911 market is either Taurus, or Rock Island. Decent reviews on both. You DO get what you pay for in most 1911s I think.

In polumers, look at the "ugly" but super-reliable and simple Glocks, XDs, and M&Ps...

Do a lot of reading here. Check the forums for each manufacturer. Lots to learn!

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Also in the below $700 range for 1911's are the Springfield Armory 1911 GI for about $550 and the SA MilSpec for right around $700. You will also find some Para Ordinance single stack 1911's for under $700. I just picked up my Kimber Custom TLE II for $799 NIB. Well worth the $100 bump up in price.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I don't think you made a bad choice with the CZ-75B. It's a fine pistol. For the 1911 and your price I would go with the Springfield Mil-Spec or the Para. They are both good basic pistols and should give years of service. You can add the bells and whistles later if you wish. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> The only thing CLOSE to $700 in the 1911 market is either Taurus, or Rock Island.


Got my Para Ordnance Nite Hawg for $783 plus tax. I believe the Warthogs can be picked up for barely over $700 plus tax. After tomorrow evening I'll have a range report, and if it goes well, you might look into the Paras.


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

Here in Dallas/Fort Worth, I picked up a Springield Armory SS Loaded .45model for $699 + tax at a local gun show. That's was NIB. There were several dealers at the show w/ them for that price or near that price. I dont know where you're located, but here there's a gun show somewhere nearby every few weeks.


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

Slick said:


> Here in Dallas/Fort Worth, I picked up a Springield Armory SS Loaded .45model for $699 + tax at a local gun show. That's was NIB. There were several dealers at the show w/ them for that price or near that price. I dont know where you're located, but here there's a gun show somewhere nearby every few weeks.


I'm located in northern VA. Your pistol is the EXACT model I was looking at getting. I think spending anything close to a grand for a gun is a bit much for me, considering I'm just a casual shooter. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Springfield*

I have a Springfield 1911 and I have found it to be solid and reliable. They are typical 1911's in their styling and function, and I think you coulid not go wrong with one. Good Luck!


----------

